# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Psoreasis-reuma

## wichie

Help Help,

Mijn kleinzoon van 18 jaar heeft de diagnose psoreasis-reuma.
Van de reumatoloog heeft hij nu een chemokuurtje voorgeschreven gekregen

Zijn er mensen op dit forum welke ervaring hebben met deze ziekte of weet
iemand een instituut dat gespecialiseerd is.

Dank dank dank

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Wichie,

Wat vervelend dat je kleinzoon de diagnose psoriasis-reuma heeft gekregen  :Frown: 

Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met deze ziekte, maar ik heb wel gelezen op internet dat aloë-vera zou kunnen helpen om de pijn te verzachten en de ontstekingen te doen afnemen evenals infrarood sauna, lees meer op http://www.patientenplein.nl/topics/read_topic/13200 
Ik hoop dat het voor je kleinzoon ook kan helpen.

Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Ronny7

Hi,
Ik heb al jaren last van psoriasis reuma. Mijn ervaring is dat voeding en stress zeker meespelen.
Voeding: Alcaleine [alkalisch] voedsel helpt wat, er bestaan lijsten van de graad alcalisch versus zuurtegraad. Van mijn reumatoloog heb ik het voorschrift van Salazoperine voor de reuma. Goed resultaat, al 8 jaar dat de reuma onder controle blijft.
Voor psoriasis is veel zon heilzaam.
Wondermiddelen zijn er jammer genoeg niet.
Succes gewensd.
Groetjes
Ronny

----------


## Zonnesteen

Ik heb vernomen dat een voedingssuplement, maar dan niet ééntje van de supermarkt, wel goed is tegen Psoriasis. Het juiste voedinggsupplement is te vinden op voedingssupplementen-venamed.be

Deze supplementen zijn wel niet zo goedkoop, maar dit is omdat ze wel werken. 
In de supermarkt zijn supplementjes goedkoper, maar ze helpen niet.

----------


## snoetje2

Hoi 

ik ben nu ongeveer 5 jaar bekend met deze ziekte. Ik weet niet waar je woond maar de st maartenskliniek in nijmegen is een erg goed ziekenhuis daar zitten ook erg veel specialisten. en mochgt dat niet in de buurt zijn ik weet dat er soweiso dependanses zijn niet een tw2we drie uit mijn hoofd maar zou je dan effe op moeten zoeken en weet dat ze met een aantal ziekenhuis verspreid over het land samen werken.

heel veel succes

----------

